# Do you prefer classical color?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Doubt anyone will click that link lol


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ski outfits - and racing outfits no less - on a snowboard forum?

You're kidding, right?


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I prefer hot pink with purple bedazzled flames. Top it off with enough glitter to make a troop of ballerinas jealous, oh and can you throw "Hot Stuff," right on the ass...why are you asking a snowboarding forum about race ski outfits?

For your mental image pleasure; my body type is Chris Farley with a beard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I prefer flesh tones. Labia pink is my favorite.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I like my colors like I like my women; black.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not blurple?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I prefer flesh tones. Labia pink is my favorite.


I hear scrotum brown is in.

But then, is that ever really out of fashion??


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i prefer jamming sharp sticks in my ears


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i prefer jamming sharp sticks in my ears


So do most skiers,.. Must be why they carry 'em!


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I prefer riding naked with a pack of wolves as we howl at the moon and feed on the fashionable. Either that or I just wear whats within reach when Im heading out... POWder waits for no one.


----------



## perryhunter (Feb 12, 2014)

ETM said:


> Doubt anyone will click that link lol


Oh ETM, I guess your wrong!  I'd rather pick a color I want now... :coolpics:


----------



## GrizzlyBeast (Oct 18, 2014)

I like wearing Zubaz for pants and Hypercolor shirts


----------

